# Download Net Framework Đầy Đủ Các Bản Từ Cũ Đến Mới Nhất



## Admin (16 Tháng tám 2016)

View attachment 99​
Tổng hợp tất cả các link Download bộ cài đặt *Microsoft Net Framework* từ 2.0 đến 4.6.1 mới nhất:

*Microsoft .NET Framework 4.6.1 (Offline Installer) for Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8, Windows 8.1, Windows 10, Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1, Windows Server 2012 and Windows Server 2012 R2 *
The Microsoft .NET Framework 4.6.1 is a highly compatible, in-place update to the Microsoft .NET Framework 4, Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5, Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1, Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.2 and Microsoft .NET Framework 4.6. The offline package can be used in situations where the web installer cannot be used due to lack of internet connectivity.

   Net Framework 4.6.1
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=49982

*NET Framework 4.5.1 Setup (Full Package)*
Dowload 32bit và 64bit versions
*NET Framework 4.5 Setup (Full Package)*
Dowload 32bit và 64bit versions
*NET Framework 4.0 Setup (Full Package) *
Dowload 32bit và 64bit versions
*NET Framework 3.5 Setup (Full Package) *
Dowload 32bit và 64bit versions
*NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 (Full Package) *
Dowload NET 3.5 service Pack 1
*NET Framework 3.0 Setup (Full Package) *
Download 32bit version
Download 64bit version
*NET Framework 2.0 Setup (Full Package) *
Download 32bit version
Download 64bit version
*NET Framework 4.5.2 Setup*
Dowload 32bit & 64bit version


----------

